# Kitten in Detroit Area



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I found a litter of kittens in a shed about a month ago. I have been fostering the litter and getting help placing them through the rescue agency I routinely work with. 

We've been having troubles placing the little black kitty, he is the last one left and given that it's October we have to be really careful with the adoption process. I know this forum is a longshot, but if anyone here is interested or knows anyone that might be, please spread the word. 

Magglio has the best personality in the litter, if we had room for another cat he would've been my first choice.

Here is a link to my craigslist ad which gives a lot more of the specifics.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/pet/444446527.html


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy cow! If I lived closer, I'd have five cats! What a darling little kitty!


----------

